# Range finders



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

My Bushnell Arc 1000's sure didn't cut it on my WY antelope hunt. Couldn't range anything past 100 yards. Not sure what the deal was as they seem to work fine in the woods but sure didn't like the sage country. Buddy with the Vortex 1000 had better luck out to 350 yards but still had problems. Wondering if the wind can effect the signal?

I have been looking at new range finders and have my eye on the Leica 2000b. I'm sure its way more then I need but I figure go big or go home plus if it will range animals out to 1200 yards then it should have no problems with a measly 3 or 400 yard target.

Anyone have experience with the Leica 2000b? Other recommendations?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rangefinders are measured by reflecting off hard shiny surfaces. "Soft body" targets like deer covered in brown hair hair etc, reduce the reflected beam by upwards of more than half. That means you usually take the Rangefinders estimated range, and divide it by 2 or 2.3 depending on the model to get the useful field range. 

I use a older bushnell compact 650 and can usually range deer and elk to around 300. I have better luck if I find a rock about the same distance and range off that. Plenty for my muzzleloading needs.


-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

The 1000 says it should range animals out to 650 and I have ranged deer and elk out to 300+ with it as well as rocks close to the animals. In WY I couldn't get a range on antelope or rocks, heck anything I tried much past 150 yards. I thought it was broken until I went deer hunting last week and was ranging stuff just like it always did. I'm not sure if it was the wind, landscape color or it just doesn't like WY but something was off.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was it in wet weather? I've noticed a difference in range on wet vs dry targets. I've been eyeing the Leica 1600, I'd love to replace the bushnell... but it just keeps working. Its a running joke in the family each some someone drops it or runs over it with a atv "OOPS, guess we need a new one! Ah crap, it still works".


-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sig Sauer Range Finders are the real deal. Just got the Kilo2200. WOW. Ranges anything I look at, trees out to 1400, and fast. For the money, that's an amazing little piece of equipment. I've toyed around with them for a while, and the optics guys at work are all raving about it. I can see why. 

Those Leicas are really good. Couldn't take anything away from them.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Check out this month's issue of Outdoor Life, they test 10 rangefinders.
Bottom line:
Editor's Choice: Sig Sauer Kilo 2400ABS
Great Buy: Leupold RX Fulldraw2

Caddis8, the Kilo 2200 came in 3rd.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used a Leupold RX-600 for many years now and I've been happy with it.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I was looking at the Kilo 2200 and like my current range finder the lens has a smoke color to it. Not sure why they do the smoke color but the Leica with its clear glass makes finding a target so much easier. Another dislike I have with the Kilo is all the stuff they have showing through the lens, just give me the range dang it.
I was initially looking at the Kilo and was all set on purchasing one until I handled and looked through the Leica.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have used the leapold 1000 and 1200 and the vortex 1000. the leapold ranges faster and more accuratley,


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Leupold RX1000TBR is mine. Works well for both bow and rifle.
Leupold used to sell through experticity for military and LE, and I got it at a great price. But now they want you to go direct. You can find better prices on amazon. Sometimes MUCH better.


----------



## Lopon (Nov 2, 2017)

I have one from ATN, it is Laserballistics 1500 digital rangefinder. As for me it is great. It can connect with your phone, your Smart HD-Optics, and even with your traditional rifle scopes, very comfortable for shooting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It just so happens that I have a Leica 1200 for sale. I bought a Leica 2000 and the 1200s have been sitting around for a few months. I haven't tried many different range finders but from the reviews I've read, Leica are top notch in their price range.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*no free advertising*



Lopon said:


> I have one from ATN, it is Laserballistics 1500 digital rangefinder. As for me it is great. It can connect with your phone, your Smart HD-Optics, and even with your traditional rifle scopes, very comfortable for shooting.


Lopon, welcome to the Forum. I couldn't help but notice you're posting from the Ukraine and in all your posts you appear to be hawking some product.

Do you have anything else to offer? fishing and hunting stories? Borscht recipes? Pictures of litter out on the shooting range?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Lopon said:
> 
> 
> > I have one from ATN, it is Laserballistics 1500 digital rangefinder. As for me it is great. It can connect with your phone, your Smart HD-Optics, and even with your traditional rifle scopes, very comfortable for shooting.
> ...


Hillary Clinton emails??????


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hillary Clinton emails??????


I needed a good laugh to start off this Monday. :grin:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leica 1600 . I watched a guy lazer a P-dog at 229 yds and dump it with a 17 HMR. The Leica is accurate.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> The Leica is accurate.


Not to mention that 17HMR! Thats quite a shot for that tiny slug.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*duplicate post


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Not to mention that 17HMR! Thats quite a shot for that tiny slug.
> 
> -DallanC


It was a Cooper 17 HMR. He had us guess the distance then he lazed it. I and my buddy were wrong and he was "dead on". Didn't blow up. It just kinda fell over dead. :grin:


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I'll be. Just after Thanksgiving my step daughter was wanting to know if I had anything in a reasonable price range that I wanted for Christmas. Being a smartass I sent her an Amazon link to a Leica CFR 2000b rangefinder and asked her if it was reasonable. Of course she didn't think it was reasonable at all. Well I guess the wife got ahold of the link and decided that I had been a good boy this year and I needed a Leica. I about crapped when I opened the boxes and finally dug down to the rangefinder box. The wife didn't want me to figure it out to soon so she put the rangefinder inside a box wrapped in a couple new bath towels inside another box. All told there was 4 boxes to get through but the third box was the factory shipping box with a Leica sticker on it. I'm not sure I was that good this year but I'll just keep my mouth shut and take the prize.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been using a Bushnell 1500 and it's only been on really bright sunny days that it wouldn't read until I range a tree or large darker object.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Gotta' love a happy ending.



muddydogs said:


> Well I'll be. Just after Thanksgiving my step daughter was wanting to know if I had anything in a reasonable price range that I wanted for Christmas. Being a smartass I sent her an Amazon link to a Leica CFR 2000b rangefinder and asked her if it was reasonable. Of course she didn't think it was reasonable at all. Well I guess the wife got ahold of the link and decided that I had been a good boy this year and I needed a Leica. I about crapped when I opened the boxes and finally dug down to the rangefinder box. The wife didn't want me to figure it out to soon so she put the rangefinder inside a box wrapped in a couple new bath towels inside another box. All told there was 4 boxes to get through but the third box was the factory shipping box with a Leica sticker on it. I'm not sure I was that good this year but I'll just keep my mouth shut and take the prize.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Any other input for a fellow that is looking at range finders?

I need one with angle compensation (which most offer now) and I’d like it to range deer colored critters out to at least 800yds. 

I’ve kind of narrowed it down to the Leica 1600-B or the Leupold 1600i. I really don’t want or need the Ballistic calculation options some offer as long as I get angle adjusted distances that I can turn my scope dial to.

Also up for consideration would be the Vortex Ranger 1500.

I believe the Leupold is about $100 less than these other two so if all else is equal, it would be my first choice.

Any experiences good or bad with the above named units?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> Any other input for a fellow that is looking at range finders?
> 
> I need one with angle compensation (which most offer now) and I'd like it to range deer colored critters out to at least 800yds.
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed my Leupold 1000, but it's getting to be old (6 years now). If I were you, I'd take a look at the Sig Kilo 2000 or 2200. My brothers have them and they are incredibly fast and we had no issues ranging out to those values.

I'll be picking up a Kilo before the next hunting season rolls around.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've avoided the Sig in my considerations because a friend has the 1250 and we haven't been able to get a reading past 715yds while in the field. Their specs say it will range reflective up to 1.600.

I'll go ahead and look into their higher end models a little though.


----------



## millsjack (Jun 13, 2018)

Just got the Sig Sauer 2000.
I've used a Kilo 2000 its an amazing little piece of equipment.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a Leica 2000-B for a great price recently so I went ahead and grabbed it. Unfortunately, you have to use a Ballistics Table of theirs in order to get EHR (angle compensated readings) from it.

Fortunately, one of their pre-loaded tables matches my 7mm reloads pretty well. Just need to do some field testing with it.

I was able to pick up some power poles behind my house at 1,754yds in direct, full sun. Seems like it will be a good piece of equipment once I make sure I have the correct ballistic chart loaded up.


----------

